# Hoyt hypertec cam help



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Best be would be place a Want Ad in AT, classifieds or that area. Yes, different cams can used, but you're looking at what was available for that bow around that time period, Saber, Command, Master. The only other option would getting a list of archery shops, archery clubs and start calling.
You might call Hoyt, but don't get hopes up. While talking with Hoyt you might ask if it could be switched to any of the Cam & 1/2 systems.
Just checked: I have a 1999 PowerTec with a No. 5 Redline, 65% letoff, polished. It' a target bow, blue fad to black. Might sell complete, not part out. 

Info: Redline cam = 320 fps, Master cams = 320 fps, Command cams = 314 fps, Saber cam = 310 fps.


----------

